# Hamilton 46374A



## DUCK (Feb 10, 2010)

Could anyone just confirm how many jewels were in the movements of the Hamilton 46374A watches, which had fixed bars and were issued in the US? I gather it may only have been 7 jewels?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

All the info you need.

a.MIL-W-46374A Watch. This series of US military watches began upon the publication of its specifications in 1964 and continues to this day. Its technology has moved from the mechanical movements of the Vietnam War era watches to modern and accurate electronic movements. The concept for this line was developed for an inexpensive field watch for the infantry and service troops. The line features watches with plastic case and no repairable parts.

b.Specification MIL-W-46374 OD Plastic Watch

c.MIL-W-46374B watch - This was required to contain the H3 and radioactive symbol on the dial. This was due to the tritium used to give the watch its luminous glow. The watch had 7 jewel manual wind mechanical movements, acrylic crystal, and a steel case.

d.MIL-W-46374C Watch - This was the the sea version of the MIL-W-46374. The said watch had its specifications published in 1983. This version featured a plastic case


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a site I found.

http://www.antiquevintagewatches.com/military-watches.html

I think the 46374A had a 17 jewel and the 46374B had a 7 jewel has any body ever had one apart I think these were the plastic case throw away versions.


----------



## DUCK (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice site, thanks.

I am looking at a metal-bodied one for sale and the owner has told me that it only has 7 jewels, but I think he may have done his own research and possibly got it wrong. He has owned it for about 4 years and has never worn it or even looked at it from what he has told me, so I don't think he is a serious collector.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

DUCK said:


> Could anyone just confirm how many jewels were in the movements of the Hamilton 46374A watches, which had fixed bars and were issued in the US? I gather it may only have been 7 jewels?


The best information on the web about the entire series of MIL-W-46374 watches can be found at Ned Frederick's site. His checklist of those watches states that Hamilton's 46374A watch, which was made for the U.S. and Australian forces, had a 7-jewel movement. Here is a copy of the relevant part of the checklist:


----------

